# AA Gun Emplacements - Nationwide



## Urban Mole (May 24, 2009)

Some of you already have the book AA Command, by Colin Dobinson, and youll agree that its a fantastic book.
But for those of you that dont have it, or cant get access to it, post up a request here, stating your county and I can look it up, and give you a list of the AA positions in your area.
Just thought that might help a few of you out


----------



## Urban Terrorist (May 25, 2009)

Hertfordshire please mate


----------



## Black Shuck (May 25, 2009)

Norfolk please Mole.


----------



## Newage (May 25, 2009)

Hi mate

any chance of Oxfordshire

Cheers Newage


----------



## Urban Mole (May 25, 2009)

Ok, maybe I worded that wrong, there are lots in various counties, best ask for the town instead 
Sorry 

Black Shuck, heres some;
Norwich;
H1 - TM215131 - Mousehold
H2 - TM256106
H3 - TM206058


Just looking yours up UT...


----------



## Urban Mole (May 25, 2009)

Newage;
Oxford;
1 - SP531092 - Marston
2 - SP540057 - Southfield
3 - SP478049 - Cumnor Hill
4 - SP481132 - Partridge Pit
5 - SP499035 - Hinksey Hill

Banbury;
H1 - SP469424 - Harwell
H2 - SP511386 - Astrop
H3 - SP531371 - Bloxham
H4 - SP419426 - Wroxham


----------



## fezzyben (May 25, 2009)

Derby please, thank you


----------



## The Duke (May 25, 2009)

Hi Mole
Taunton / Bridgwater woukl be great.
Thanx 

The Duke


----------



## Urban Mole (May 25, 2009)

Duke;

Taunton;
1 - ST218282 - Dodhill
2 - ST256241 - Wenlade


----------



## tigger2 (May 25, 2009)

Does the book have details of the current status of the sites or is it like his other books where it just takes references from period data/maps? In some of his other books references given can be for sites that were never actually constructed (ie. were discussed at the time but never built), sites that existed physically for a very short period of time and therefore have had no visible features for up to fifty years?
Occasionally see the book for sale at silly prices (according to Methuen/EH it is due to be reprinted 'soon')


----------



## Urban Mole (May 25, 2009)

There are more than 1200 sites listed in this book.
The HAA positions issued by AA Command in Feb 1940 and Jun 1942, which incude all gun sites required (though not necessarily developed) by those dates.
So no, your right, they may not have been built, but if they were, most will proberbly have been destroyed by now.


----------



## tigger2 (May 25, 2009)

Urban Mole said:


> There are more than 1200 sites listed in this book.
> The HAA positions issued by AA Command in Feb 1940 and Jun 1942, which incude all gun sites required (though not necessarily developed) by those dates.
> So no, your right, they may not have been built, but if they were, most will proberbly have been destroyed by now.



Thanks...still a book to buy when it's re-printed (or if I see a used copy for a sensible price!). The Monuments of War series are generally excellent.


----------



## sheep2405 (May 25, 2009)

Newport/Cardiiff South Wales Please


----------



## swanseamale47 (May 25, 2009)

Swansea please Mole. 
Thanks Wayne


----------



## Urban Mole (May 25, 2009)

Sheep;

Newport;
E - H2 - ST354900 - Christchurch
F - H3 - ST349849 - Pye Corner 
G - H5 - ST301824 - New House
H - H7 - ST276891 - Great Oak
N - H4 - ST331833 - Nash
O - H6 - ST261852 - Pennsylvania
P - H1 - St329915 - Lodge Farm

Cardiff;
A - J2 - ST230779 - Mardy Farm
B - ## - ST203744 - Prarie 
C - ## - ST186680 - Lavernock
D - J1 - ST195800 - Llwyn-y-Grant
J - J5 - ST152679 - Sully
K - J6 - ST079662 - Bulwarks
L - J7 - ST102691 - Waters Farm
M - J8 - ST146762 - Ely Racecourse 
W - J9 - ST158789 - Llandaff
# - J3 - ST171729 - Llandough
# - J4 - ST180678 - Lavernock
# - J13 - ST172822 - Llanishen
# - J16 - ST222649 - Flathorn


----------



## fezzyben (May 25, 2009)

Derby please


----------



## Urban Mole (May 25, 2009)

Swanseamale;

Swansea;
Q - ## - SS712920 - Briton Ferry
R - ## - SS685928 - Port Tenant
S - ## - SS627873 - Mumbles
T - ## - SS622920 - Sketty 
U - ## - SS680977 - Morriston
V - ## - SS748976 - neath
# - N1 - SS695984 - Morriston
# - N2 - SS745975 - Neath
# - N3 - SS712934 - Jersey marine
# - N4 - SS643950 - Raven Hill
# - N6 - SS625916 - Sketty
# - N7 - SS754927 - Briton Ferry
# - N8 - SS791961 - Margen Park
# - N9 - SS801918 - Bryn
# - N10 - SS779843 - Morfa Mawr
# - N25 - SS718933 - #
# - N26 - SS625916 - Sketty


----------



## Urban Terrorist (May 25, 2009)

Hertfordshire is so naff, nothing here!!


----------



## Urban Mole (May 25, 2009)

UT, whats areas are closest to you from these;
Bedford, Cambridge, Chelmsford, Duxford, Feltwell, Hatfield, Honington, Mildenhall, Peterbourgh, Sandy, Banbury, Birmingham, Bletchley, Coventry, Daventry, Leighton Buzzard, Oxford.

Just that there is quite a few


----------



## Urban Mole (May 25, 2009)

fezzyben said:


> Derby please



What areas matey;
Grantham, Leicester, Lincoln, (Nottingham & Derby, quite alot), Sheffield.
I may have to scan the Derby areas in


----------



## Urban Terrorist (May 25, 2009)

Urban Mole said:


> UT, whats areas are closest to you from these;
> Bedford, Cambridge, Chelmsford, Duxford, Feltwell, Hatfield, Honington, Mildenhall, Peterbourgh, Sandy, Banbury, Birmingham, Bletchley, Coventry, Daventry, Leighton Buzzard, Oxford.
> 
> Just that there is quite a few



Hatfield, is where i live, got St.Albans, W.G.C, Cuffley, Potters Bar, Hemel Hempstead, all just up the road!!!


----------



## fezzyben (May 25, 2009)

I bet burnaston and church broughton may bring one or two up mate


----------



## Urban Mole (May 25, 2009)

fezzyben said:


> Derby please



Nottingham & Derby;
A - DNH1 - SK331367 - Markeaton
B - DNH2 - SK 63371 - Derby Race Course
C - DNH3 - SK414363 - Spondon
D - DNH4 - SK414324 - Elvaston
E - DNH5 - SK379323 - Boulton
F - DNH6 - SK338315 - Stenson
H - DNH7 - SK398367 - #
# - DNH8 - SK386315 - #
J - DNH9 - SK368313 - Chellaston
K - DNH10 - SK359305 - #
L - DNH11 - SK329333 - #
S - DNH14 - SK534412 - Robins Wood
T - DNH15 - SK549353 - Clifton
U - DNHI6 - SK573355 - Wilford Cemetery
V - # - SK604383 - Acibolton
# - DNH17 - SK605380 - Adbolton
W - # - SK601394 - Coiwick Wood
X - DNH19 - SK584426 - Mapperley
Y - # - SK565449 - Sunrise Hill
# - DNH20 - SK562447 - Sunrise Hill
Z - DNH21 - SK549452 - Bulwell Common
# - DNH12 - SK456435 - #
# - DNH13 - SK474343 - Long Baton
# - DNH18 - SK601298 - #
# - DNH22 - SK344385 - Duffield
# - DNH23 - SK600298 - Bunny Park
# - DNH25 - SK414447 - Smalley
# - DNH26 - SK663409 - #
# - DNH27 - SK301433 - #
# - DNH28 - SK605471 - #
# - DNH29 - SK339235 - Ticknall


----------



## fezzyben (May 25, 2009)

ooh loads cheers mate


----------



## Urban Mole (May 25, 2009)

Urban Terrorist said:


> Hatfield, is where i live, got St.Albans, W.G.C, Cuffley, Potters Bar, Hemel Hempstead, all just up the road!!!



Hatfield;
HM1 - # - TL214116 - Lemsford

Non of the others you mentioned are listed, but thats not to say there arnt any, it maybe listed under something else.


----------



## tigger2 (May 25, 2009)

.....are you creating a google overlay for these as you go along? As you are typing them out anyway it would seem sensible (to me anyway) to do so.


----------



## Urban Mole (May 25, 2009)

Im not no, Ive not done it before, but I could do if there is an easy way to do it


----------



## tigger2 (May 25, 2009)

Urban Mole said:


> H1 - TM215131 - Mousehold



Incorrect OSGB grid ref?

Haven't checked but Mousehold airfield was centred around TG 286 135 and EH have the HAA located at/near the airfield.

See http://www.english-heritage.org.uk/server/show/nav.20561


----------



## Urban Mole (May 25, 2009)

Maybe its fallen in the sea, the book does say, accurate to the nearest 100 metres, so it could be a bit out


----------



## tigger2 (May 25, 2009)

Urban Mole said:


> Maybe its fallen in the sea, the book does say, accurate to the nearest 100 metres, so it could be a bit out



Lol...somewhat more than 100 metres.....a little over 100KM (and yes, in the sea)

(the quoted precision is due to the size of OSGB grid ref he has used. it describes a 100m square and is usually accurate enough for a feature unless it's well hidden)

google overlay - erm.......not especially easy as the kml file will need lat/long position format not OSGB grid refs. That said, it's not too difficult to take a file with the OSGB refs and batch convert them


----------



## Urban Mole (May 25, 2009)

I can get the lat/long position from the OSGB grid ref no problem, but Im guessing thats the easy bit


----------



## tigger2 (May 25, 2009)

Urban Mole said:


> I can get the lat/long position from the OSGB grid ref no problem, but Im guessing thats the easy bit



That's the awkward bit really in as much as it's time consuming unless you batch convert a big file. The single file is also easy to convert to keyhole markup in one go.

If you convert each OSGB grid ref individually then the easiest way to create the keyhole markup file is to use google earth itself as your kml editor.


----------



## tommo (May 25, 2009)

mate that is cool

any chance of looking swindon/ wiltshire sites up 

i have found the wanbourough and blunsdon sites but think there sites in either cirencester or south cerney and also barbury castle

but any of the surrounding counties would be cool


but any thing would be a help 

cheers tommo


----------



## Urban Mole (May 25, 2009)

Tommo, Swindon;

1 - # - SU218929 - Eastrop
2 - # - SU235882 - Shrivenham
3 - # - SU205844 - Farnbridge
4 - # - SU169798 - Burderop
5 - # - SU119838 - Whitehill
6 - # - SU083866 - Restrop
7 - # - SU117929 - Calcutt
8 - # - SU161908 - Burytown

(first coding sequence integral with cardiff & Newport).


----------



## Urban Terrorist (May 25, 2009)

Urban Mole said:


> Hatfield;
> HM1 - # - TL214116 - Lemsford
> 
> Non of the others you mentioned are listed, but thats not to say there arnt any, it maybe listed under something else.



That's just a field now, doesn't appear to be anything there anymore


----------



## tigger2 (May 25, 2009)

Urban Terrorist said:


> That's just a field now, doesn't appear to be anything there anymore



Bear in mind that OSGB positions are usually a refernce to a square rather than a co-ordinate of an exact position. In this case it's a 100metre square and was probably based on a position in a military document. This leads to several possible errors - is the position actually correct? (see earlier in this thread for an example that is totally wrong..possibly in the original docs or maybe in a transcription by Colin......and if you look at the Derby area data posted by UM you can see where he has made a transcription error), the actual position being referenced is somewhere in a large square, then conversion of one system to another (often there isn't an exact mathematical conversion applicable over a whole area).

Most HAA battery sites have been destroyed but sometimes a pile of overgrown concrete rubble might still remain as a clue to the former use and looking around several hundred metres from the locations given can be rewarding occasionally.


----------



## tigger2 (May 25, 2009)

Urban Mole said:


> Hatfield;
> HM1 - # - TL214116 - Lemsford
> 
> Non of the others you mentioned are listed, but thats not to say there arnt any, it maybe listed under something else.



There are a lot further south (ie around London), further East (ie the coast) and then quite a few North and West of Luton. UT's immediate locale doesn't seem to have any others based on my notes (which aren't as exhaustive as the book)


----------



## Dexter24 (May 25, 2009)

Hi
Can you have a look for Newton Ferrers in Devon, special reason Mum met Dad there and as they have both passed on a pillgrimage maybe in order if I can locate the place.


----------



## Urban Mole (May 25, 2009)

Dexter, the closest one I can see to that area is;

6 - # - SX525540 - Billacombe

Is that of any use?


----------



## tigger2 (May 25, 2009)

Dexter24 said:


> Hi
> Can you have a look for Newton Ferrers in Devon, special reason Mum met Dad there and as they have both passed on a pillgrimage maybe in order if I can locate the place.



Did they happen to give you any more clues? Colin dobinson doesn't record a site at Newton Ferrers though he does show one south of there at Netton, SX 556 464


----------



## Urban Mole (May 25, 2009)

Argh you beat me to it, was just gonna say theres another in the same vacinity.
I had a quick look in the area an couldnt find much, but there are quite alot of trees, so nothings saying its not in there somewhere.
I thiught this looked suspect ---> http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.301376&lon=-4.056&z=19&r=0&src=msl
And also the caravan site further east of the position, they have a habit of purchasing ex military land.


----------



## Dexter24 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Guys
The Netton site must be the right one as I remember dad saying that he used to walk to the AA Site to meet mum when he was on leave from the RAF (his mum lived in Newton Ferrers)
Thanks again


----------



## Fted19 (May 25, 2009)

Leicester Please


----------



## tommo (May 25, 2009)

Urban Mole said:


> Tommo, Swindon;
> 
> 1 - # - SU218929 - Eastrop
> 2 - # - SU235882 - Shrivenham
> ...



cheers fella spot on


----------



## cactusmelba (May 25, 2009)

Dexter24 said:


> Thanks Guys
> The Netton site must be the right one as I remember dad saying that he used to walk to the AA Site to meet mum when he was on leave from the RAF (his mum lived in Newton Ferrers)
> Thanks again



Aww... that's ace. hope you find the spot dexter..

ANy chance of Hull/Withernsea/Hornsea/Patrington please?

(good work fella!)


----------



## Urban Mole (May 25, 2009)

cactusmelba said:


> ANy chance of Hull/Withernsea/Hornsea/Patrington please?
> (good work fella!)



I can do the Humber area, but Ill have to scan it in, Im not typing all those out


----------



## tigger2 (May 26, 2009)

Urban Mole said:


> I can do the Humber area, but Ill have to scan it in, Im not typing all those out



UM.....maybe I can help out with a map overlay of the data. I think if we work together we can get it done fairly quickly as mst of the sites are already in my database. I'll check when I call in at home later today.


----------



## tigger2 (May 26, 2009)

cactusmelba said:


> ANy chance of Hull/Withernsea/Hornsea/Patrington please?



This should give you an idea why UM doesn't want to type them out for you:


----------



## DigitalNoise (May 26, 2009)

I found a google earth KML file for this, very handy but the majority of the sites don't exist anymore. Try googling heavy aa sites and you shoud find it


----------



## tigger2 (May 26, 2009)

DigitalNoise said:


> I found a google earth KML file for this, very handy but the majority of the sites don't exist anymore. Try googling heavy aa sites and you shoud find it



Excellent.
Two files found using webcrawler: "ww2sites.kmz" and "UK WWII HAA and Decoy sites.kmz" 
The second (see http://www.users.zetnet.co.uk/mbriscoe/index1.htm) is actually a subset of the first. 
The first seems to agree quite closely with my own database though I try to match actual locations rather than 'area' as Colin did in the book.


----------



## jonney (May 26, 2009)

Nothhumberland and County Durham if you could please mate


----------



## tigger2 (May 26, 2009)

jonney said:


> Nothhumberland and County Durham if you could please mate



To save UM a lot of typing why not download the google overlay I referenced in my previous reply on this thread?


----------



## Foxylady (May 27, 2009)

Ooh, only just seen this thread. Not sure if there are any in my area. My town's Seaton in East Devon, at the tail end of the the Axe Valley and the Taunton Stop Line. Grateful for any in the area please, Mole.  



tigger2 said:


> To save UM a lot of typing why not download the google overlay I referenced in my previous reply on this thread?



Sadly GE keeps freezing up when I use overlays...it's too much for my poor old computer.


----------



## night crawler (May 28, 2009)

Ahh seeing Newage is on the trail round Oxford what is between there are Reading


----------



## Runner (May 28, 2009)

Just seen this thread too

Scunthorpe please Mole. I know of 2, think there was 8?


----------



## swanseamale47 (May 28, 2009)

Urban Mole said:


> Swanseamale;
> 
> Swansea;
> Q - ## - SS712920 - Briton Ferry
> ...




Many thanks Mole. 
Wayne


----------



## tigger2 (May 28, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Sadly GE keeps freezing up when I use overlays...it's too much for my poor old computer.



There are a group around Exeter, a couple near Taunton, a couple near Yeovil. Going further afield he lists quite a few near Weymouth.

An alternative way to use the overlay file.......download it and extract the info (text editor, KML editor, gpsbabel ...ascending order of ease). The file would give you the latitude/longitude as well as the OSGB ref from the book so fairly easy to see which are local to you using paper maps or online maps. You could even create a very small 'local' overlay file from the data using a text editor (and if that still crashes your PC you have a more serious problem with it)


----------



## tigger2 (May 28, 2009)

tigger2 said:


> Lol...somewhat more than 100 metres.....a little over 100KM (and yes, in the sea)
> 
> (the quoted precision is due to the size of OSGB grid ref he has used. it describes a 100m square and is usually accurate enough for a feature unless it's well hidden)
> 
> google overlay - erm.......not especially easy as the kml file will need lat/long position format not OSGB grid refs. That said, it's not too difficult to take a file with the OSGB refs and batch convert them



all - please see my post in the reference bulletin board area: 

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?p=117727#post117727


----------



## Urban Mole (May 28, 2009)

jonney said:


> Nothhumberland



Blyth;
A - # - NZ298851 - #
B - # - NZ318784 - #
C - # - NZ282819 - #

Theres quite a few in the 'Tees' area, is that any good?


----------



## Urban Mole (May 28, 2009)

Runner said:


> Just seen this thread too
> 
> Scunthorpe please Mole. I know of 2, think there was 8?



Theres 12 in total;

E - # - SE867130 - #
F - H1 - SE872168 - #
# - H2 - SE913150 - #
# - H3 - SE942132 - #
# - H4 - SE935071 - #
# - H5 - SE898078 - #
# - H6 - SE868132 - #
# - H7 - SE892208 - #
# - H8 - SE932213 - #
# - H10 - SE944100 - #
# - H11 - SE846087 - #
# - H12 - SE824160 - #


----------



## Runner (May 29, 2009)

Thanks Mole

What does the E and F refer to?

cheers


----------



## night crawler (May 29, 2009)

So I presume there is nothing between Oxford and Reading


----------



## Newage (May 29, 2009)

All the oxford AA sites are gone. as far as I can see, there are 3 swindon sites intact, I'll post pictures later.

Cheers Newage


----------



## night crawler (May 29, 2009)

Well there is a golf course up in Hinksy hights now.


----------



## Foxylady (May 29, 2009)

None for me?


----------



## jonney (May 30, 2009)

Urban Mole said:


> Blyth;
> A - # - NZ298851 - #
> B - # - NZ318784 - #
> C - # - NZ282819 - #
> ...



Cheers mate I've got the ones on the Tees but thanks anyway


----------



## Urban Mole (May 30, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Ooh, only just seen this thread. Not sure if there are any in my area. My town's Seaton in East Devon



Heres a few near by;

1 - 2 - SY685787 - Northe
2 - 5 - SY658775 - Wyke
3 - 3 - SY696732 - Verne
4 - # - SY698736 - East Weare
5 - # - SY684697 - Southwell
# - 1 - SY723825 - Blackhead
# - # - SY691729 - #
# - 4 - SY680700 - Southwell
# - 6 - SY623804 - Fleet


----------



## Foxylady (May 30, 2009)

Ooh, cheers for that, Mole. I'll dry my tears now!


----------



## escortmad79 (Jul 28, 2009)

Anything for Devon/Scotland?


----------



## Urban Mole (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes lots, but youll need to be a bit more precise, or do you mean somwhere inbetween 
Plus Ive posted a few from Devon already...


----------



## escortmad79 (Jul 28, 2009)

Anything around Torbay (Apart from Brixhams coastal defences), Exeter, Plymouth, Kingsbridge, Fife, Lothians, Falkirk, Perthshire, Angus & Stirling


----------



## cptpies (Jul 31, 2009)

These are all included in the DoB overlay now. See the link in my sig.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## hardleyouth (Jan 7, 2010)

Its been a while since you post this mate, but any chance you could tell me of any around

Town : Northampton
County : Northamptonshire

Ta, 
Chris


----------



## cptpies (Jan 8, 2010)

There only 6 or 7 in Northamptonshire. Download the kml file for Google Earth in my sig and you can check them out for yourself.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## outkast (Jan 9, 2010)

Urban Terrorist said:


> Hertfordshire is so naff, nothing here!!




Urbam terrorist, if you are in stalbans there is a very complete HAA site in cuffley, it is behind a new housing development on silver lane, there is also another just off the a10 in cheshunt, only one gun pit and the command bunker survive at this one but it has all the original fittings in place, wich is quite rare, both are easy to access, there is also a cold war HAA site just north of harlow, there are several others in the area wich I am in the process of investigating, if you need any info finding the above let me know.

its worth downloading the google earth KMZ for AA sites, I have found loads all over the country using it.

have a look through my explores album, theres some local stuff there, you mite have to wade through all the pics though lol

http://gs109.photobucket.com/groups/n56/GYZUKMUF4V/

Dave


----------



## shj35 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey guys, 
Sorry to bring up an old thread... but what add on for google earth do you use to be able to see these places??


----------



## RichardB (Mar 19, 2010)

cptpies has a link to it in his sig. http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=863080#Post863080

You want the .kmz file at the bottom of the first post there. If you already have GE installed all you have to do is open the file and it pretty much sorts it out for you.


----------



## shj35 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thankyou Richard


----------

